# Albany Guiding Eyes Will be at Ryleys Run



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

The Albany Guiding Eyes confirmed today they will be setting up a tent at Ryleys Run with information for anyone interested and also that they will have three pups in training with them as well. Just wanted to let everyone know who is coming. It will be nice to have them and the SUNY K9 Unit as well.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I love watching the seeing eye dogs in training .... Sounds like your gunna have alot of ppl there this year........


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That's great Donna! Oakly got to play with a guide puppy in training last weekend at my sisters place. Can't wait to see the pups they bring over.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Darn! Albany is just too far. I'd love to see them.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

What a great, great group to have at RR---kinda got me a'thinkin there Donna.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'd love to learn more. One never knows when one my be in need of a wonderful assistant...


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Kimm said:


> I'd love to learn more. One never knows when one my be in need of a wonderful assistant...


Kimm, this is the Guiding Eyes for the Blind site. This is the one my sister is affiliated with and raises puppies for.

Guiding Eyes for The Blind: GuidingEyes.Org Guiding Eyes for the Blind - Seeing Eye Dog - Trained Guide Dogs - New York

She and I stopped at the breeding facility in Patterson NY last year on the way back from Ryleys and got to play with the pups of one of the pups she had raised. Great fun!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Oaklys Dad said:


> That's great Donna! Oakly got to play with a guide puppy in training last weekend at my sisters place. Can't wait to see the pups they bring over.


Rob if your sister is driving over with you again this year, you should have her come to the run and talk with those guys. Those girls are so nice. I love seeing the pups.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

vrocco1 said:


> Darn! Albany is just too far. I'd love to see them.


Hey Rob, if Maribeth is bringing her RV, from West Virginia, get on the highway and put your thumb out along the route. She will stop and pick you up along the way I am sure. LOL!!! Maybe next year, there will be one in Maryland. One can hope.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

sharlin said:


> What a great, great group to have at RR---kinda got me a'thinkin there Donna.


Steve, I think between you, myself and Sharon, we have been bouncing ideas off of each other since the onset. It works quite well too. Thanks


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Wow....this event just keeps growing and growing....I'm so impressed.

And hey..Do I need to make the RV The "Ryley's Run Transport vehicle? We pick up the stragglers? LOL....

Actually, we will probably stay at the Best Western with you all and plan a camping trip for the sanctuary opening.....or in the Fall. 
If you'll still have us...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I may be coming up on Saturday morning now and staying Saturday night. Not sure yet. I can't wait to meet the pups. I belong to one of the seeing eye groups, but I can't remember which?:doh:


----------

